# Gemeinsames Angeln in Roermond



## philg (2. November 2005)

Hallo alle zusammen :m 

mir ist da mal die Idee gekommen mit mehreren in Holland zu angeln.
Hätte noch einer Interesse daran an der Maas zu angeln;+ 
Ich hatte mir das folgendermaßen vorgestellt:
Samstags morgens irgendwo treffen am besten Autobahn in Richtung Heerlen/Eindhoven und dann den ganzen Tag gemeinsam am Ufer in Herten angeln und was Quatschen bzw. Erfahrungen austauschen und Abends dann wieder nach Hause..
Falls Ihr an sowas Interesse haben solltet könnt Ihr euch ja melden..
würde mich freuen  

Viele Grüße @ all
Phil

*So hier einmal die vorübergehende Liste !*

*Mitkommen wollen....*

AngelAndy20
marca
Siff-Cop
krauthi ?
Cusack
Angelbaby ?
Gunni77
Spinny

ich würde sagen verpflegung bringt sich jeder selber mit.. ;-)
sonst gibt es nachher chaos...

ciao euer Phil


----------



## AngelAndy20 (2. November 2005)

*AW: Gemeinsames Angeln in Roermond*

Hi, soland das sonntags ist bin ich dabei!:m 

Ähm - Herten is nur n Vorschlag oder? Können ja kurzfristig gucken wo´s läuft! Schließlich wollen wir dieses Jahr noch Hechte releasen gell Phil! 

Gruß Angel


----------



## philg (2. November 2005)

*AW: Gemeinsames Angeln in Roermond*

@ Andy
Klaro wir können uns auch Sonntags treffen.. 
Die Hechte werden Dir dankbar sein.. hehe..
Gruß Phil


----------



## marca (2. November 2005)

*AW: Gemeinsames Angeln in Roermond*

Ich wäre dann auch gerne dabei.
Aber wann??
Will mir die ganzen "Hitzköpfe" doch mal aus der Nähe anschauen!!
Und natürlich Angeln!!!
Aber denkt dran; am 18. Dezember macht Krauthi sein "Wichteltreffen".
Vielleicht auch eine gute Sache um mal gemeinsam zu angeln und zu tratschen.


----------



## krauthi (2. November 2005)

*AW: Gemeinsames Angeln in Roermond*

die Wildcat  wird am sonntag mit voller besatzung wieder in see stechen 

sagt bescheid wo ihr seit und wir schauen mal vorbei 

gruß krauthi


----------



## philg (2. November 2005)

*AW: Gemeinsames Angeln in Roermond*

Also da ich leider diesen Sonntag nicht kann, würde ich folgende Sonntage zur Auswahl stellen :

13.11 ; 20.11 

wann könntet Ihr denn da am besten ?

gruß Phil


----------



## AngelAndy20 (2. November 2005)

*AW: Gemeinsames Angeln in Roermond*



			
				philg schrieb:
			
		

> 13.11 ; 20.11 oder 27.11.2005


 
Ich kann wie immer immer.... :m |wavey: 

Phil, machst du die Koordination?

Krauthi, viel Glück und grüß mir die Lous....:m


----------



## philg (2. November 2005)

*AW: Gemeinsames Angeln in Roermond*

@ Andy
Ich erkläre mich bereit die Koordination zu übernehmen..
bin ja mal gespannt wieviele wir werden..
Gruß Phil


----------



## philg (2. November 2005)

*kleine Änderung*

Entschuldigung aber mußte den 27.11 rausnehmen weil da eine gute freundin von mir geburtstag hat, und da wird von Samstags aus reingefeiert#q  dann bin ich Sonntags nicht in der Lage zu Angeln 

Aber die anderen Termine stehen ! |bla: 

gruß Phil


----------



## Siff-Cop (2. November 2005)

*AW: Gemeinsames Angeln in Roermond*

Hey Leutz

ich denke ich könnte am 20.11.

Da ist Spielfrei hab sonst Sonntags immer Fußball!!!!!!!!!!

Bis densen


----------



## philg (4. November 2005)

*AW: Gemeinsames Angeln in Roermond*

Hi ich denke wir sollten mal den 20.11. näher im Auge behalten da an diesem Datum die meisten können.. wäre aber schön wenn sich noch ein paar mehr Leute finden würden die Lust haben..

Gruß @ all
Phil


----------



## AngelAndy20 (4. November 2005)

*AW: Gemeinsames Angeln in Roermond*

Alles klaro, vorgemerkt!

@Siff-Cop: Das Avatar ist irgendwie komisch... Bist Du das???|kopfkrat :m 

Gruß Andy

PS: ich bin dieses We noch zu haben - für angeln versteht sich...#h


----------



## krauthi (4. November 2005)

*AW: Gemeinsames Angeln in Roermond*

werde ja am sonntag mit der wildcat + besatzung unterwegs sein 

und wehe es flüchten wieder alle flossenträger vor uns|evil: 

dan gibts nur noch fischstäbchen 



gruß krauthi

habe mir den termin mal vorgemerkt  aber kann erst kurzfristig zusagen |wavey:


----------



## Siff-Cop (5. November 2005)

*AW: Gemeinsames Angeln in Roermond*



			
				AngelAndy20 schrieb:
			
		

> @Siff-Cop: Das Avatar ist irgendwie komisch... Bist Du das???|kopfkrat :m
> ..




hahahhahahahha|laola:

darf ich auch mal Glück haben:g


----------



## AngelAndy20 (5. November 2005)

*AW: Gemeinsames Angeln in Roermond*



			
				Siff-Cop schrieb:
			
		

> Glück


 
Achso, dann ists okay! Ich dachte es wär Können gewesen...:q :q :q #h 

Meld mich sobalds geht wegen den Reifen.

So, @all:Wer will noch?


----------



## Cusack (6. November 2005)

*AW: Gemeinsames Angeln in Roermond*

Angeln, da bin ich dabei. Wann und wo würde mich freuen mal ein paar Boardis kennen zu lernen und vieleicht die eine oder andere Erfahrungen auszutauschen.


----------



## Angelbaby (6. November 2005)

*AW: Gemeinsames Angeln in Roermond*

Huhu!!!!

Also, ich würd sagen, den termin fassen wir mal ins Auge. Kann aber noch nix festes sagen, da es sein könnte das wir vielleicht mit dem Böötchen los ziehen.... also 50:50#h


----------



## philg (7. November 2005)

*AW: Gemeinsames Angeln in Roermond*

Hallo alle zusammen..
@ cusack --> der Termin wäre der 20.11.05 und der Treffpunkt wahrscheinlich ein Rastplatz auf der Autobahn Heerlen / Eindhoven wo man in Richtung Roermond fährt.. genaueres machen wir aber noch alle zusammen ab !
Bis dann Viele grüße Phil


----------



## Cusack (7. November 2005)

*AW: Gemeinsames Angeln in Roermond*

Das hört sich schon einmal gut an. #6


----------



## AngelAndy20 (7. November 2005)

*AW: Gemeinsames Angeln in Roermond*

Hey, klappt ja!#6 

@ Phil: Machsu mal in deinem ersten Posting ne Liste wer kommt (hinter die die vielleicht kommen einfach n Fragezeichen) ?

Ich bring nen Benzinkocher und 2 Flaschen Glühwein mit - sonst wird nachher nur geangelt, dass kann ich nicht verantworten:q #h 

Gruß Andy


----------



## Gunni77 (7. November 2005)

*AW: Gemeinsames Angeln in Roermond*

Ich denke, wenn nichts dazwischen kommt bin ich dabei...


----------



## philg (8. November 2005)

*AW: Gemeinsames Angeln in Roermond*

hi andy hab ne liste in meinen ersten Beitrag reingeschrieben..
Gruß Phil


----------



## AngelAndy20 (8. November 2005)

*AW: Gemeinsames Angeln in Roermond*



			
				philg schrieb:
			
		

> ich würde sagen verpflegung bringt sich jeder selber mit.. ;-)
> sonst gibt es nachher chaos...


 
Hörst Dich an wie ein AB-Veteran!#6 

Alles klaro - also wer Glühwein haben will brauch nur die Flasche mitbringen, Kocher und Kessel nehm ich mit - Mampfes macht sich dann jeder selbst:m 

Ich freu mich schon


----------



## philg (14. November 2005)

*AW: Gemeinsames Angeln in Roermond*

Hi @ all,
es ist jetzt mal an der Zeit zu klären wo und wann genau wir uns treffen !
Ich würde vorschlagen wir treffen uns an der ersten tankstelle hinter der auffahrt Eindhoven/ Heerlen. so um ca. 6 Uhr am Sonntag.|kopfkrat 
Hat einer Vllt. noch ne bessere idee ? vorschläge werden gerne angenommen.:m 

Gruß an alle..
Phil


----------



## Siff-Cop (14. November 2005)

*AW: Gemeinsames Angeln in Roermond*

Hey Philg

jo Zeit und Ort(ich glaub das ist ne Shel Tanke) sind in Ordnung!!

Aber sach mir doch nochmal bitte wo wir eigentlich genau angeln??

Ich mein was kann man da erwarten? Oder besser was muß mit?
Raubfisch equipment, Weisfischflitschen oder ist es dann doch endlich der heißersehnte Hotspot an der Maas für Karpfen |supergri |supergri |supergri |supergri 

beschreib doch mal kurz wie es da aussieht und wie weit laufen usw........................

bis densen

PS: Soll ich noch jemanden aus Aachen oder Umgebung mitnehmen???????? meldet Euch


----------



## krauthi (15. November 2005)

*AW: Gemeinsames Angeln in Roermond*

sorry     aber sonntag   wirds nicht s bei mir   zumindestens nicht   vom ufer aus      werde aber mit dem boot  aufem wasser sein     wo seit ihr den nun genau ???  vieleicht  kommen wir euch dan mal besuchen !!


gruß krauthi


----------



## philg (16. November 2005)

*AW: Gemeinsames Angeln in Roermond*

Also es gibt in Herten eine Landzunge gegenüber von dem Hafen "De Rosslag" von der aus man gut Angeln kann !
Man fängt dort Hecht, Zander, Barsch, Rotauge etc.. also dementsprechend muß auch die Ausrüstung sein..
Weit laufen müssen wir nicht da man dort direkt Parken kann.
Erwarten tut uns hoffentlich jede menge Spaß 
Und Regen und Schnee #q 

Naja hoffentlich nicht ! 

Gruß @ all

Phil


----------



## AngelAndy20 (16. November 2005)

*AW: Gemeinsames Angeln in Roermond*

Wer ne Stelle weiss wo´s momentan gut läuft - melden, wir sind variabel...:m 

Geangelt wird mit ner 6-7m Stippe ohne Rolle, 30er Schnur und Gufi - wie denn sonst???|kopfkrat |supergri |supergri |supergri 

im Ernst:
Ich bring nur Blinker und gufierkram mit, brauch eh keinen Fisch....:m 

Gruß by andy


----------



## Spinny (16. November 2005)

*AW: Gemeinsames Angeln in Roermond*

@Philg

Würde gerne mitkommen....Weiß aber nicht ob es klappt#c .
Wenn ich zu viel zu tun hab muß ich arbeiten#q . Ansonsten wär ich gern dabei.


----------



## Spinny (16. November 2005)

*AW: Gemeinsames Angeln in Roermond*

:m Es hat funktionukelt!!! Sieht zwar schräg aus ist aber das beste was ich bisher hab... .

<-----


----------



## Wedaufischer (16. November 2005)

*AW: Gemeinsames Angeln in Roermond*



			
				Spinny schrieb:
			
		

> :m Es hat funktionukelt!!! Sieht zwar schräg aus ist aber das beste was ich bisher hab... .
> 
> <-----


Na, dann lösche ich mal deine gelöschten Beitrage.


----------



## Gunni77 (17. November 2005)

*AW: Gemeinsames Angeln in Roermond*

Hallo

Erklärt mir bitte nochmal kurz, wo ich wann sein muss.



> Ich würde vorschlagen wir treffen uns an der ersten tankstelle hinter der auffahrt Eindhoven/ Heerlen. so um ca. 6 Uhr am Sonntag.|kopfkrat


 
??????????

Gruß


----------



## philg (17. November 2005)

*AW: Gemeinsames Angeln in Roermond*

@ gunni 77

Hi, also du fährst auf die Autobahn in Richtung Eindhoven / Heerlen, fährst an dem Autobahnkreuz wo es geradeaus nach Maastricht geht rechts wieder in Richtung Eindhoven/ Heerlen und dann auf der Autobahn ist das die erste Raststätte. Das müßte ne Shell sein. da können wir uns alle auf dem Parkplatz treffen.. wer aber zur sicherheit noch meine handynummer haben möchte kann mir ja ne PN schicken.

Viele Grüße
Phil


----------



## Gunni77 (17. November 2005)

*AW: Gemeinsames Angeln in Roermond*

Hallo

Meinst du, dass ich kurz vor der belgischen Grenze erstmal von der A4/A76 auf die A2 in Richtung Eindhoven auffahre, und dort die erste Raststätte anfahre? Geradeaus geht es dort nach Belgien, oder? Mann kann dort auch nach Maastricht fahren, aber das ist was anderes.

Gruß


----------



## philg (17. November 2005)

*AW: Gemeinsames Angeln in Roermond*

ja stimmt genau nicht nach Belgien sondern rechts ab auf die Autobahn Eindhoven.. und dann dort die erste Raststätte..

Gruß Phil


----------



## Cusack (17. November 2005)

*AW: Gemeinsames Angeln in Roermond*

Hi,
hat von euch schon einer eine Idee wo es genau hin geht? Für mich wäre es um einiges kürzer, wenn ich über die A4-Kreuz Kerpen und dann auf die 61 Richtung Venlo und danach die 52 Richtung Roermond fahren könnte. Wenn nicht würde ich natürlich auch obenrum kommen, aber dachte mir wenn einer mir eine genaue Aussage geben könnte, wo ihr dort angeln wollt, könnte ich ja auch direkt dort hin kommen. Oder ihr lest mich in Roermond auf z.b Tanke vor der Maasbrücke dort wo auch das Outlet ist.


----------



## philg (18. November 2005)

*AW: Gemeinsames Angeln in Roermond*

@ cusack

Hi, wir wollten in herten angeln gegenüber von dem Hafen "De Rosslag". Man fährt bei Nico Snellens Watersport auf das Grundstück und dann einfach ganz durch bis auf die Spitze von der Landzunge.. Wir können uns am besten dann in Herten treffen. vor den Schranken von dem Hafen !

Gruß Phil


----------



## Spinny (18. November 2005)

*AW: Gemeinsames Angeln in Roermond*

@philg

so ein sch....! Das ist doch zum :v . Hab mich so auf sonntag gefreut und mit euch zu angeln und jetzt!? Aus die maus!!! Wird nix! 

Ich wünsch euch trotzdem viel spass und bin auf euren bericht schon gespannt....


----------



## Siff-Cop (18. November 2005)

*AW: Gemeinsames Angeln in Roermond*

alles gebongt

ich pack mein Auto einfach mal voll und wie und wat ich dann fang oder wie doof ich aus der Wäsche gucke sehen wir dann mal.#t 

Also bis um 6 an der Tanke, ist 100pro ne Shell bin diese Woche 6 mal dran vorbei gefahren.

Also bis densen
ich freu mich


----------



## Angelbaby (18. November 2005)

*AW: Gemeinsames Angeln in Roermond*

Hallo!!! Muß leider sagen das wir überhaupt nicht kommen können... :c 
Schade, aber man sieht sich bestimmt ein ander mal am Wasser!!!#h


----------



## philg (18. November 2005)

*AW: Gemeinsames Angeln in Roermond*

Hi
Ok


----------



## philg (18. November 2005)

*AW: Gemeinsames Angeln in Roermond*

Hi
Ok also wir sehen uns ( alle die Lust haben ) am Sonntag um 6 Uhr an der Tankstelle ! Bin ja mal gespannt wie es wird...

Viele Grüße 

Phil


----------



## AngelAndy20 (18. November 2005)

*AW: Gemeinsames Angeln in Roermond*

Hi, viell. noch n Beispiel was ich an Tackle mitnehm:

Gufigedöns (die Landzunge geht auf einer seite in den hafen, auf der anderen ist die maas - an der einfahrt is ne spundwand!)

Wobbler für den Hafen an sich

Ne Posenrute und gefrorene Köfis für den Hafen (wenn ich nach 2 Stunden die Spinnerei satt bin:q )

n Stuhl um sich beim Glühweinkochen hinzusetzen

warm anziehn nicht vergessen....|uhoh:  es bleibt wohl trocken, bewölkt aber kalt#6 

Gruß by Andy


----------



## krauthis7 (18. November 2005)

*AW: Gemeinsames Angeln in Roermond*

hy ich wünsche euch allen viel spass und viel fisch vieleicht sehen wir uns ja da die krauthis mit boot unterwegs sind viel glück 
gruß rolf


----------



## AngelAndy20 (20. November 2005)

*Bericht*

Hi, wird was kürzer aber zumindest die paar Pics die ich hab will ich auch nicht vorenthalten - vornweg:gefangen haben wir nix:q 

Also:

Phillip und "the Ghost"
http://img256.*ih.us/img256/3990/philghost5ms.jpg

Ja, wir haben auch geangelt:m 
http://img491.*ih.us/img491/8287/beiderarbeit7bd.jpg

Krauthi&co kommen zu Besuch
http://img520.*ih.us/img520/5750/krauthico7bt.jpg

Glühwein vom Kocher - sehr schön!
http://img508.*ih.us/img508/4366/msr8nk.jpg

So, den Rest überlass ich mal den anderen, ich bin müde, hungrig und der ganze Kram liegt auch noch im Flur |uhoh:  

Gruß Andy

PS: Ich stinke so komisch, nach Schwefel, wo kommt das nur her...|kopfkrat :q


----------



## Gunni77 (20. November 2005)

*AW: Gemeinsames Angeln in Roermond*

Hallo

Na, habt ihr Spaß gehabt, so ganz ohne mich:c ..... Ich habe so einen Hals - um fünf aufgestanden, nicht weit gekommen und dann konnte mir nur noch das gelbe Engelchen helfen#q 
Wenn das so weiter geht schlachte ich die Karre.....

Gruß


----------



## the doctor (20. November 2005)

*AW: Gemeinsames Angeln in Roermond*

Da hattet ihr aber ein kurzes Treffen:q :q :q 
War es euch zu kalt?|scardie: :q 

Wir (Mo, Lucio und ich) wollten euch um ca. 11 Uhr besuchen kommen.
Wir trafen aber leider nur Krauthi und Co.

Wir haben aber auch nichts landen können, bis auf 2 mickrige Barsche.
Ich hatte noch ein U-Boot drann.
Hatte den Gummi schon fast am Ufer, bekam dann nen schweren Hänger, der sich aber nach kurze Zeit langsam und stetig in Richtung linkes Ufer bewegte. Die beiden mussten sofort, nach meiner Anweisung"Ich hab nen Wels" die Köder schneller, als schnell einholen.
Dann machte es leider plopp und aus war der Spass!!!!!
Zu Vorschein kam dann nur noch mein Gufi mit ner richtig fetten Schuppe!!!!!!Ich hatte den Fisch wohl gehakt. Nach unserer Kenntnis konnten wir feststellen, das diese Schuppe einem richtig fetten Spiegelkarpfen gehören musste.#6 (Zum Glück war es wirklich kein Wels, sonst hätte ich mich kaputt geärgert, den Fisch nicht zu landen:m )

Nun liegt die Schuppe hier zu Hause und ist etwa 1/2so gross wie mein Päkchen Lucky Strike


----------



## krauthis7 (20. November 2005)

*AW: Gemeinsames Angeln in Roermond*

hy bei uns war auch nicht viel ich hatte 1 zander und einen barsch + einen aussteiger frank leider nigs aufm boot bei perch 1 hecht und 1 zander


----------



## AngelAndy20 (20. November 2005)

*AW: Gemeinsames Angeln in Roermond*

@Gunni: Schade! Hatten uns schon gewundert...|kopfkrat 

@Marcel: Waren noch an nem tiefen Baggersee und an der Maas da - im Hafen ging ja nix - aufgegeben haben wir erst um 12!

So, jetzt hab ich wieder mal mit KuKö nix gefangen, nächstes mal wieder echten Fisch#6 :q 

So, ich muss mal was essen...|uhoh:


----------



## Cusack (20. November 2005)

*AW: Gemeinsames Angeln in Roermond*

Hi Ho,
zum heutigem Tag, nach 4 Positionswechsel leider nichts gefangen obwohl ich gedacht habe im Baggersee würden wir wenigsten mal einen Zubler bekommen.Na ja sollte heute eben nicht sein dafür garantiert beim nächsten Mal .
Aber im Großen und Ganzen eine gelungene Tour ,korrekte Boardis,schöner warmer Glühwein und das Wetter hat auch mitgespielt.



www.kaicusack.de


----------



## Gunni77 (20. November 2005)

*AW: Gemeinsames Angeln in Roermond*

Hallo



> @Gunni: Schade! Hatten uns schon gewundert...|kopfkrat


 
Frag nicht.....|uhoh:


----------



## philg (21. November 2005)

*AW: Gemeinsames Angeln in Roermond*

Hi Leute,

ja war echt ne gelunge Tour.. gefangen zwar nichts:c 
aber die Stimmung war gut, die Leute nett und dann ist das andere nicht so schlimm  Nächstes mal fangen wir vllt. mehr..

Viele Grüße 

Philippe


----------



## Siff-Cop (21. November 2005)

*AW: Gemeinsames Angeln in Roermond*

Morjen

ja, war sehr schön mit Euch. Nur der Fisch hat gefehlt aber naja . Dafür hatten wir ein wunderschönens Schauspiel was noch niemand erwähnt hat! Und zwar, haben wir am Hafen beim Auspacken einen Schwarm von Jungfischen gesehen, also so etwas hab ich im Süßwasser noch nie gesehen das Wasser war einfach nur schwarz es waren echt Tausende. Muß heute Abend mal sehen ob das Foto was geworden ist. Und das beste es schossen die ganze Zeit Barsche durch den Schwarm und haben sich den gedeckten Tisch nicht entgehen lassen, wir konnten aber leider nicht versuchen da mal hinzuwerfen da es von unserem Punkt ca 3-4 Meter ruter ging und naja wir heben halt keine Fische da hoch:q....... und unsere Güfis währe da wohl auch die Nadel im Heuhaufen gewesen:q :q :q .
Mein Bruder und ich sind dann auch gefahren und sind auf der Rückfahrt noch am Wessem-Neederweert Kanal vorbei gefahren und ja wir mußten nochmal anhalten und die Köder noch ne Stunde baden, hat aber nichts gebracht außer, das wir unser gewissen beruhigt haben am Kanal nicht vorbei gefahren zu sein ohne zu Angeln, hehehehhe
Und jetzt muß ich an unserem Revier vorbei da ich nach Eindhoven fahren muß, morgen und übermorgen auch da würde ich ja am liebsten jedesmal abfahren.......:c :c :c .......

@Gunni, nächste mal hohl ich dich ab   

@theDoc, sach mal gibts denn in der Maas hier in der umgebung Welse???? hab'ch irgendwie noch nie gehört.


----------



## Fledi (21. November 2005)

*AW: Gemeinsames Angeln in Roermond*

Hallo Siff-Cop,
die Frage nach den Welsen hast Du zwar an theDoc gerichtet, aber ich geb Dir darauf auch ne Antwort.
Es sollen tatsächlich in der Maas Welse vorkommen. Ich hab zwar noch nie einen gefangen, bin aber auch noch nie drauf gegangen.
In einem belgischen Anglermagazin stand drin, daß man die Welse, wenn man sie den fängt, wieder zurück setzen muß.
Also dürften auch welche drin sein.
Viele Grüße
Fledi


----------



## Gunni77 (21. November 2005)

*AW: Gemeinsames Angeln in Roermond*

Hallo



> @Gunni, nächste mal hohl ich dich ab


 
Im Moment ist der Wurm drin, ich komme einfach nicht zum angeln. Irgendwas kommt immer eine halbe Stunde vorher dazwischen, ich leide unter Entzug. Irgendwann diese Woche fahre ich noch mal, ganz sicher...|uhoh: 

Gruß


----------



## AngelAndy20 (21. November 2005)

*AW: Gemeinsames Angeln in Roermond*



			
				Gunni77 schrieb:
			
		

> fahre ich noch mal ganz sicher...


 
mit einem japanischen Auto!

Ich verwette einen beliebigen Kunstköder aus meinen Boxen dass du ein Auto der 3 folgenden Marken fährst:
- Ford
- Renault
- Fiat

Bin gespannt...:q #h


----------



## Fledi (21. November 2005)

*AW: Gemeinsames Angeln in Roermond*

Hallo Gunni77,
ich will am Mittwochmorgen gegen 07.30 h nach Roermond fahren und bis 13-14 Uhr angeln.
Wenn Du lust hast, kannst Du mitfahren.
Gruß Fledi


----------



## Gunni77 (21. November 2005)

*AW: Gemeinsames Angeln in Roermond*

Hallo

@AngelAndy20

Du hast schon recht, ist ein Fista, es lag aber nur dieses eine Mal am Auto. Sonst passiert immer irgend ein anderer Mist, z.B. lässt sich der Chef was ganz dringendes für mich einfallen...usw. 



> Ich verwette einen beliebigen Kunstköder aus meinen Boxen


Ich denke, damit fängt man nichts? Und jetzt anderen Leuten andrehen wollen...ohne mich:q 

@Fledi Danke für das Angebot, da kann ich leider noch garnichts zu sagen, ich würde mich dann morgen melden. Es besteht die Gefahr, das da im Moment ein Berg Arbeit aufläuft....brrrrr

Gruß

Gruß


----------



## AngelAndy20 (21. November 2005)

*AW: Gemeinsames Angeln in Roermond*



			
				Gunni77 schrieb:
			
		

> ist ein Fista


 

Was fällt mir zum Ford Fiasko ein? *schreiend weglauf*
Ich hatte 10 Stunden den Führerschein und stand mit der Drisskarre aufem Abschlappwagen, der hat 12l gesoffen aber statt 75 höchstens 60 PS gebracht, der Abschleppdienst, die Werkstatt und der Tankwart waren meine besten Freunde! NIE NIE wieder! |gr: 



			
				Gunni77 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke, damit fängt man nichts?


 
Das ist so nicht richtig - ICH fange damit nichts! :q 

Gruß Andy


----------



## barta (24. November 2005)

*AW: Gemeinsames Angeln in Roermond*

oh gott en fiasko...ford is eh der letzte müll...neufahrzeug is ca. 1 jahr ok, dann MUSS man es verkaufen, solange es noch funktioniert und noch en bischen was wert ist!

ich hab das hier leider zu spät entdeckt, sonst wär ich auch dabei gewesen!
wenn nochmal sowas geht, hoffe ich, dass ich dann schneller bin mit lesen und nicht erst, wenns schon vorbei ist^^

grüße

matthias

p.s.: en wels(80cm) hatte ich in kessel bei roermond inner maas beim aalangeln gefangen...schwimmt aber wieder...

p.s.s.: @andy...das zeug stinkt zum himmel! kein wunder, dass du das verticken sollst viel glück dabei...meine frau hat mich gerade ausgelacht, als ich sie gefragt habe, ob sie damit was tun kann^^


----------



## Fledi (25. November 2005)

*AW: Gemeinsames Angeln in Roermond*

Fahre Samstag und Sonntag wieder mal nach Roermond, ein bißchen vom Ufer aus angeln.
Wenn einer Lust hat mitzufahren, bitte melden.

Gruß Fledi


----------



## barta (25. November 2005)

*AW: Gemeinsames Angeln in Roermond*

lust schon, nur im moment nicht wirklich mobil


----------



## Fledi (25. November 2005)

*AW: Gemeinsames Angeln in Roermond*

Hi Barta,
Krefeld liegt für mich ein bißchen arg Anseits vom Weg, sonst hätte ich Dich abgeholt.
Aber vieleicht sieht man sich mal an dem Plassen.
Viele Grüße
Fledi


----------



## barta (26. November 2005)

*AW: Gemeinsames Angeln in Roermond*

jau...trotzdem danke
dieses jahr wohl nichtmehr...aber hab mir für nächstes jahr vorgenommen, nl intensiver zubefischen

gruß

barta


----------

